# .45 ACP



## rdabpenman (Apr 4, 2015)

Local Pistol Club wanted to know if I could make up some .45 ACP pens.
This is what I came up with.
Used .45 Cal 250 Gr. FMJ projectiles, .45 Cal Auto Casings, 7mm brass tubes, 7mm transmission, Cigar kit Clip Bushing and Clip along with a piece of Tiger Maple.
A bit Butt Ugly, on the heavy side and a little awkward to write with, but they want 25 more.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/P1000224%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/P1000221%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/P1000230%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/P1000227%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/P1000233%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/P1000236%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/P1000239%20Custom.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2015)

Interesting take on that. Is the pocket clip turning with the finial going to cause any wear issues on the body of the pen where the pocket clip contacts the wood?


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 4, 2015)

Precision made and beautiful finish. I agree w Colin it does have an interesting overall look to it .


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 4, 2015)

Incredible Les, as always. I admire how you take the creative path to a pen vs a "kit."

I just recently bought a several of the new 45 kits that have the special clips and all. The 1911 is personal favorite of mine to begin with. Something very special about Mr Browning and his skills. Just haven't had the time to turn one yet. But Les, again, yours are special, mine will just be a kit!

With hi regards,
Garry


----------



## fredito (Apr 4, 2015)

It's different, but kind of cool. It reminds me a lot if the civil war pen


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 5, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Interesting take on that. Is the pocket clip turning with the finial going to cause any wear issues on the body of the pen where the pocket clip contacts the wood?



Collin,
Shouldn't be a problem. 
I set the clip with a very slight clearance so it doesn't touch the wood, but still clips solidly on shirt pocket.

Les


----------

